# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Radanparannus Ylivieska - Iisalmi

## Assamies

Yle-Suomen aamuiset radiouutiset tietävät suurten maailmantapahtumien ohella kertoa myöskin sellaista, että rataosuutta Yv-Ilm ryhdyttäisiin sähköistämään.

Kolme uutta liikennepaikkaa, eli kohtauspistettä tulisi myös.

Asiasta löytänee lisätietoutta: Yle-alueuutiset-Oulu. Mahdollisesti myöskin Pohjois-Suomen uutisissa iltaseitsemästä.

Kalevan uutisointia kannattanee sitäkin seurailla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:00 ----------

VR:n LomaPassin ansiosta, on tuokin rataosuus tuttua kauraa mulle. En tosin ole mennyt uusilla tshekkilättäreillä siitä vielä.  :Embarassed: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:03 ----------

Linkki tähän oheen: http://yle.fi/alueet/keski-pohjanmaa...a_2547890.html

----------

